# Speed limited on BSNL 3G



## rahul_c (Apr 17, 2011)

From the last 2 days my speed has dropped to 380 kbps, I am using 6 month ul plan which is going to expire in july. Is this network problem or BSNL is reducing speed limits?


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 17, 2011)

hey rahul can u tell me any VFM  3G plan from BSNL.


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 19, 2011)

Now UL plans are not available, but I found these 2 plans which are OK
Rs 606 - 1 GB in day and 5 GB at night
Rs 450 - 1 GB in day


----------

